# Benfield Conduit Bending Manual - good?



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Is the Benfield manual a good investment?

Being in my 1st year of IBEW apprenticeship, one of the subjects in our class is conduit bending. I have some experience hand bending EMT before the apprenticeship, and even more experience now, even before we start studying it in class. 

I have been reading and studying the different bends and different methods that are described and illustrated in our book, just wondering if Benfield's book would be a good addition to my learning tools.

One of the aspects that I like about apprenticeship so far is working with different journeymen, and learning their differing methods of arriving at their goals, unlike when I worked Industrial electrical & maintenance, where I had to self-teach (and learn from the instructions that come with a new Greenlee bender, haha!). I like to have different methods at my disposal, because I know that one method does not always work in all circumstances.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Damn dude, you're a machine.

How old are you again?


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

That is a very good book, i have found it useful many times. You should buy. I always keep it next to my uglys'(thres another book you need, in case you dont have).


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> Is the Benfield manual a good investment?


I think it’s a great little book. A quick read with lots of good info and small enough to carry in your tool bag for reference if needed. 
I still have my copy from 1980 on the shelf to the right of my desk.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Its basic at best and only covers the basics. I gave my copy away.
The Richard Cox book is the pros choice and covers everything.

What book does your apprenticeship teach from?


----------



## steve134 (Apr 5, 2008)

here's a good link for some conduit bending. a couple of things not covered in the benfield manual.


http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/TheoryAndDrawings.htm


----------



## sgr1 (Sep 21, 2008)

You can't get enough info on bending pipe it's good to see different ways that guys do it. Here's one. 
http://www.mikeholt.com/documents/freestuff/BendingRoundRaceways.pdf


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

JRent said:


> That is a very good book, i have found it useful many times. You should buy. I always keep it next to my uglys'(thres another book you need, in case you dont have).


Same here.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im not allowed to read books while working. my boss said customers call up and complain and think i dont know what im doing :jester:but i do have this book and its nice


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> Its basic at best and only covers the basics. I gave my copy away.
> The Richard Cox book is the pros choice and covers everything.


That damn Jack and his simplified bending techniques. 
I guess that’s why one manufacturer of fixed radius hand benders chose not to follow Jack Benfield’s design.
But, it seems that just a couple of years ago though, after decades of denial and declining sales, Gardner Bender finally conceded that their outdated hand bender shoe design sucked and decided to offer a Benfield style bender.
So, now it seems every manufacture of fixed radius hand benders uses the Benfield design. Not bad for a simple man.:shifty:


----------

